# Gore Canyon Whitewater Park is Open



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the work


----------



## RiverRestoration.org (Apr 27, 2004)

Send thanks to grand county
[email protected]

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is a bunch of pictures I took of my friend and I messing around on the wave today! Super sick feature guys thanks so much!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.908101629242570.1073741837.740508742668527&type=1


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

The sweet taste of success!!! So stoked for the Gore/Play session combo days.


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

*Loop for Joy*

Thank you to everyone who made this possible. Stoked!


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Easy on the getting stoked you can get to stoked and that can be dangerous. I've heard of folks dieing from getting to stoked.

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

The feature was much, much better this weekend (950 cfs or so) than it was two weeks ago (800-850 cfs). Is the improvement solely due to the change in water level, or was the feature tweaked?


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

Tweaked. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RiverRestoration.org (Apr 27, 2004)

*Launch 2 at Pumphouse*

Aerial view


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Saweeeeeeeeet and THANK YOU!!! Looking forward to all the more fun that can be had here now, and can't wait to check it out!


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

So what's the whitewater park at this week's flows? - it is about 4000 cfs at the Kremmling gage. I am not really a playboater, more of a class 3+ downriver type and get somewhat intimidated by playpark holes with several thousand cfs coming down them. Do you get really worked in the holes at this level?

Might be in the are next week and was thinking of stopping by.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## float2boat (May 2, 2014)

Was just there today at 3800 CFS. River right has the best eddy service right now, and the wave on that side in not as steep making it more beginner friendly.
Its a great level for frontsurfing/carving/spinning...


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

I was camping at Pumphouse this weekend and surfed both sides of the feature both mornings. I could not catch the wave from the eddy on the campsite side Saturday morning (4500ish) but was able to catch it from the eddy Sunday morning(3900ish).


----------

